# 1000w Hps in a 4x4 Tent



## PurpleONE (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 4x4 tent and I am looking to get a light for flowering. Would a 1000 watt light be too much for that space? Or just boost the yield?


----------



## weedsLV (Mar 10, 2011)

1000w is perfect for a 4x4 area however I tried 1000w in a 4x4 tent and it just got way to hot


----------



## Little Tommy (Mar 10, 2011)

You may want to go with a 600 watt unless you are planning to air cool the light.


----------



## rzza (Mar 10, 2011)

1k is ideal for 4x4. i have two in a 4x8. just get air cooled hood and good inline fan and place the tent in a room that has air conditioning.


----------



## weedsLV (Mar 10, 2011)

1k is ideal for 4x4. i have two in a 4x8. just get air cooled hood and good inline fan and place the tent in a room that has air conditioning.

Do u run an additional portable ac or window unit? I had 2 4x4 tents with a 1000w hps in each 450 cfm Exaust and 320 cfm intake temps rose above 90f in the tents? 
If I tent grew again I would just do a 600 watt and make sure u keep your ballast outside the tent


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 10, 2011)

I ran a 1kW in a 4x4 and found it to be a bit overkill most of the time. If you can grab a 1000w Dimmable to 600w and use the 600 for most of the grow and 1kW just at the end. I'm running a 600 dimmable to 400 in mine and might throw my 1kW on at the end - maybe. Problem I found is getting it high enough from the canopy. 4x4x6.5 with 3.5' tall plants and a 1' thick light hanging down 6" (pretty hard to mount it at the very top) means your light is only 1.5' from your plants. That is pretty close for a 1kW even aircooled.


----------



## intensive (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a 600w digital euro reflector with a 6" inline fan and an external portable ac in the same room as the tent.

plenty of light and it still gets warm but running the ac is expensive if i do it all thetime.




sorry i just took a bong rip, my tent is 4ft by 4ft but 6 ft tall


----------



## gostealth (Mar 10, 2011)

so i just set my 4 x 4 tent up have 2 4" inline fans one to cool the light and one to bring cool air into the tent and the light is a 600w i am only doing 4 in this space but will be around a qp each better in my eyes for the space reasons i also have fans in most of the corners cause circulation is key no matter what i bought a portable ac but am only going to use when the temperature is out of control. i will post some pics here soon go to get my camera back.


----------



## rzza (Mar 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I ran a 1kW in a 4x4 and found it to be a bit overkill most of the time. If you can grab a 1000w Dimmable to 600w and use the 600 for most of the grow and 1kW just at the end. I'm running a 600 dimmable to 400 in mine and might throw my 1kW on at the end - maybe. Problem I found is getting it high enough from the canopy. 4x4x6.5 with 3.5' tall plants and a 1' thick light hanging down 6" (pretty hard to mount it at the very top) means your light is only 1.5' from your plants. That is pretty close for a 1kW even aircooled.


first off its not overkill, not by opinion or fact. anything bigger than 4x4 should have more than a 1k. a 1k footprint IS 4x4.

second, we (as indoor growers) try to replicate mother nature. naturally, the sun gets brighter in summer and less bright in fall. that said, you should be using the 1k during the whole grow but if your gonna dim it, dim it in the end not the beginning.


----------



## rzza (Mar 10, 2011)

weedsLV said:


> 1k is ideal for 4x4. i have two in a 4x8. just get air cooled hood and good inline fan and place the tent in a room that has air conditioning.
> 
> Do u run an additional portable ac or window unit? I had 2 4x4 tents with a 1000w hps in each 450 cfm Exaust and 320 cfm intake temps rose above 90f in the tents?
> If I tent grew again I would just do a 600 watt and make sure u keep your ballast outside the tent


yes i mentioned that also, make sure the main room is air conditioned.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 10, 2011)

rzza said:


> first off its not overkill, not by opinion or fact. anything bigger than 4x4 should have more than a 1k. a 1k footprint IS 4x4.
> 
> second, we (as indoor growers) try to replicate mother nature. naturally, the sun gets brighter in summer and less bright in fall. that said, you should be using the 1k during the whole grow but if your gonna dim it, dim it in the end not the beginning.


Not going to argue that the foot print of a 1k is 4x4 but remember that this is in a tent. You essentially have reflectors encapsulating the entire area which greatly ups the lux of the area compared to growing on tables in the middle of a room. Same happens with heat and again keep in mind the low ceiling. A scrog or short sog might work with a 1K but with tall plants you are going to run into problems without AC (I did this and its rough). 2 1Ks in a 4x8 is fairly managable - same volume to light but MUCH more managable.

I up to a 1k at the end while dropping hours to 10 on. In nature light intensity doesn't decrease significatly at the beggining of winter, just the length of the day. Growing with smaller lights at the begging doesn't lower lumen as the lights are closer and covering a smaller foot print - this just keeps it equal as the plants grow larger and are moved further apart from eachother.


----------



## Little Tommy (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the bigger factor is that it is in a tent. I think it is hard to control the temps when you are not venting in from and then out to different rooms. I run central air in the summer and sometimes my temps still go higher than what I would prefer and I have a room that is 2x the size of that room with air cooled hood and 8' ceilings..


----------



## PurpleONE (Mar 10, 2011)

Temperature hasn't been a problem so far since it is in my cold garage. I have 8 just starting veg. I actually had to put a heater in there to keep it from being below 60 degrees. The tent requires any 600 or 1000 watt to be air cooled so I'll plan on getting one of those. How much of a temperature rise can I expect with a 1000 watt? This is my first indoor grow so I'm just trying to get something put together


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 10, 2011)

PurpleONE said:


> Temperature hasn't been a problem so far since it is in my cold garage. I have 8 just starting veg. I actually had to put a heater in there to keep it from being below 60 degrees. The tent requires any 600 or 1000 watt to be air cooled so I'll plan on getting one of those. How much of a temperature rise can I expect with a 1000 watt? This is my first indoor grow so I'm just trying to get something put together


I had a rise of ~ 15-20 above ambient pulling about 330 cfm through the light. If you are immediately venting to the outside and live in a cool area it is manageable. Remember that if you vent to the room the tent is in the ambient temp will go up as well.


----------



## rzza (Mar 11, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Not going to argue that the foot print of a 1k is 4x4 but remember that this is in a tent. You essentially have reflectors encapsulating the entire area which greatly ups the lux of the area compared to growing on tables in the middle of a room. Same happens with heat and again keep in mind the low ceiling. A scrog or short sog might work with a 1K but with tall plants you are going to run into problems without AC (I did this and its rough). 2 1Ks in a 4x8 is fairly managable - same volume to light but MUCH more managable.
> 
> I up to a 1k at the end while dropping hours to 10 on. In nature light intensity doesn't decrease significatly at the beggining of winter, just the length of the day. Growing with smaller lights at the begging doesn't lower lumen as the lights are closer and covering a smaller foot print - this just keeps it equal as the plants grow larger and are moved further apart from eachother.


i used to run a 1k in a 4x4 and its easier to cool than the 4x8 with two. yes the sun is brighter in the summer. a 1k footprint IS in fact 4x4, no bigger.

its okay if you dont know what your talking about, just stop digging deeper 


http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080915205641AA3UdMp


http://www.themarijuanaforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=280


----------



## gostealth (Mar 15, 2011)

this is the 4x4 i was talking about let those dude fight and hit me up with the progress of the 8 or whatever and i will do the same with my 4.


----------



## SimplyM1tch (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm doing it have been for 6 months, my average temp is 78 and I live in so cal, just DON'T skimp out on ventilation iv got a 8" vortex some say its overkill but I just put a speed controler on it and run it at half speed most the time


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

*A 600w would be more ideal in your tent.*
*More effecient and bang for your buck than a 1K anyday of the week.*
*Any grower that has done their homework with lights WILL NOT argue against that.*
*Yes, the "perfect" footprint for a 600w is 3 x 3 BUT it can go UP TO AND NO FURTHER THAN 4 x 4 !*
*That would be 4 x 4 up to 5 x 5 for a 1K.*
*Play around with your fan, light and ducting to see what fits YOUR environment (including the room and building the tent will be in).*
*After changing mine numerous times, I ended up getting the best environment by doing the unexpected.*
*My 6" Can Fan sits outside AND on top of my tent, venting STRAIGHT up into my attic via 3ft of RIGID ducting.*
*Out of 3 flaps for passive intake, the 2 furthest from my fan are open and not the one directly underneath it.*
*I also removed the glass lens from my Sun System Yield Master II 6 inch hood, with just a small clip on fan hanging close by and blowing dirrectly on my bulb.*
*I have excellent negative pressure and my inside ambient temps (79F/80F) ALWAYS stay 4 - 5 degrees above the room the tent is in (83F/84F).*

*It's not just about:*
*Tent size, **Bulb wattage, **Fan size, t**ype of hood and ducting, but also the KIND of ducting.*
*So many growers either under estimate or never really consider the type of ducting they use.*
*The MORE and the BIGGER the ridges/grooves, the LESS air flow.*
*The MORE bends, the LESS air flow.*

*GoStealth, I like some of your set up and seriously glad/cool that the temps are right for you.*
*But you are getting killed in the overall air flow department with all those bends and especially the shear length of it all.*
*I promise if you shorten it and change the "type" of ducting where need be, you'd get way better cooling !*
*I used duct tape to hold my duct work compacted when I had to shorten it (raising the hood), and then let it loose as need be when my light had to move (lowering the hood).*

*JMHO*


----------



## eoddom (Mar 15, 2011)

Get a 600W with a 4' light mover...js. Light movers are 125 bucks and with the light slowly moving it might come out working better then a stationary 1000W light.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

eoddom said:


> Get a 600W with a 4' light mover...js. Light movers are 125 bucks and with the light slowly moving it might come out working better then a stationary 1000W light.


*+REP, Eoddom for the idea !*
*That would come out better than a stationary ANYTHING, let alone a 1k ligt.*


----------



## PurpleONE (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats setup looks good, cant wait to see some results. I'll get some pictures when I'm back


----------



## PurpleONE (Mar 16, 2011)

eoddom said:


> Get a 600W with a 4' light mover...js. Light movers are 125 bucks and with the light slowly moving it might come out working better then a stationary 1000W light.


I have my light clipped onto two long metal poles on the top of the tent. I can slide my light backwards and forwards along the poles. Would this work the same as a light mover? I only have a t-5 6-bulb hood, I don't know how much heavier an hid light would be


----------



## gostealth (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks to all post's even bad because that's how we learn so any thoughts is great. the spot i have to work with is exactly the size of the tent so and no spots to vent out or in i drilled through some spots and made a in so i could get fresh air but i did move my carbon filter to the outside of the tent to reduce noise because its not only the smell lol you can notice. also i put a bunch of insulation on top and around the tent and ducting to reduce noise, huge difference. im well into veg and will post some pics soon 

P.S. what if i just turned the inline fans up/down instead of vertical so reduce bends?


----------



## PappaBear (Mar 17, 2011)

i use a 1000w in my 4x4 and keep the lights less than 16 inches away from the tops!


----------



## Little Tommy (Mar 18, 2011)

I have mounted my fan up and down with no ill effects. I have had it that way for years.


----------



## gostealth (Mar 23, 2011)

These are the beauties that i was creating and tell me what you think.


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 24, 2011)

my friend had a heat issue in his 4x8 tent with 2 x 1000w ,, he insulated the ducting and bought these heat shielding covers for the reflectors and it helped alot..


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 24, 2011)

my bad its was a 5x10 tent and 2 x 1000w


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Mar 24, 2011)

Your girls would love that 1k in the 4 x 4 no prob I have a 4 x 4 I have ran a 1k in aircooled with no ac stays in the low 80's. I am currently running a 5 x 10 now with 2 x 1k HPS and a 600 hps and its all good and I also have a 10 x 10 I just set up with 5 x 1000 HPS. Juts make sure to have some good air flow and exhaust. An ac would be good if you can put one in there but if not you should be ok just with the air cooled hood. I run my 5 x 10 with a 9000 BTU LG and it stays around the mid 70's while light are running.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 24, 2011)

*Smart move wrapping the ducting.*
*I failed to mention that my CanFan and ducting is covered in reflective insulated pipe wrap from Lowes.*
*The roll is 1ft x 10ft and has a "R" rating with an adhesive backing.*
*Before the pipe wrap my ducting was radiating temps in the mid-90's.*
*Now it radiates at 78F.*
*Human skin is around 88F.*
*I use a digital infrared thermometer (pic).*


----------



## ibob (Jul 15, 2013)

rzza said:


> 1k is ideal for 4x4. i have two in a 4x8. just get air cooled hood and good inline fan and place the tent in a room that has air conditioning.



my tent area is not completly cooled what do i do


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 15, 2013)

get it cooled. I run a 6" cool tube w/XL hood, with a 6" 440 cfm fan at 100%, a 420 cfm intake at 80%, a 420 cfm exhaust at 100%, 18" fan blowing across my cool tube XL hood, and 3 clip fans. also tapped into my basement ac and routed a 6" duct to my intake fan sucking in. lights on w/ac is 77-79*


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 19, 2013)

Yerp. I was thinking about pulling in some AC'd air myself. I was thinking about running 6' ducting across the entire length of the back wall and poking holes all over so plants get the air they need.


----------



## ProteinPapi420 (Aug 21, 2020)

PurpleONE said:


> I have a 4x4 tent and I am looking to get a light for flowering. Would a 1000 watt light be too much for that space? Or just boost the yield?


by 1000 you mean true watts right?


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 21, 2020)

ProteinPapi420 said:


> by 1000 you mean true watts right?


This is 7 years old so they probably won’t respond. Yes he said HPS so it’s 1000w


----------



## ProteinPapi420 (Aug 22, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> This is 7 years old so they probably won’t respond. Yes he said HPS so it’s 1000w


Lol I didnt even know its 7 years old and he is talking about hps. I need to get some sleep...


----------



## 29menace (Aug 22, 2020)

1000w will give more yield and more heat and cost more,,, 600w is decent for running cost ,won't be as hot and will still yield good. I get anything from 8-10oz dry from a single plant in a 4x4 under a single 600w hps. (Hydro)


----------

